# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Fugaku, supercomputer, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - RIKEN

Contributor - Fujitsu Ltd.

r-ccs.riken.jp/en/fugaku

fujitsu.com/global/about/innovation/fugaku

postk-web.r-ccs.riken.jp/spec.html

top500.org/system/179807

Fugaku on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The computer of the future: Made Possible by Arm

Jun 23, 2020




> The soon-to-be-released Fugaku Supercomputer is set to advance humankind unlike any piece of technology that came before it. At the heart of this groundbreaking machine lies a next-generation Arm-based CPU — the Fujitsu A64FX. It's already opening up a world of possibilities across a number of areas, and it's all #MadePossibleByArm.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ARM and Linux take the supercomputer TOP500 crown"
For the first time, an ARM-powered supercomputer took first place in the TOP500 supercomputer competition.

by Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols
June 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "HPC and AI Initiatives for Supercomputer Fugaku and Future Prospects"

by Atsushi Nukariya, Kazutoshi Akao, Jin Takahashi, Naoto Fukumoto, Kentaro Kawakami, Akiyoshi Kuroda, Kazuo Minami, Kento Sato, Satoshi Matsuoka
November 11, 2020

----------

